# [EVDL] Subaru Impreza conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Zeke, I have recently become interested in converting my car to an EV...
I've got an Impreza 2.5RS with a bad motor as a candidate, a bit of a heavy
car with AWD and all, 2800 lbs curb weight I think. Reading through the
archives I see some messages indicating you might have been considering or
doing this yourself, did you get anywhere with that? As this would be my
first EV conversion it might be more than I can handle... both in the
complexity and the cost! It seems that an AC motor setup would probably be
best, but that looks like it is considerably more than the cheaper DC
options... and then there is the AWD complication, it would certainly take
alot more power to drive that whole system the way it is, I am not even sure
if the Large DC motor could push it and still get the 20 -30 mile range that
I would want. Any comments? I've posted this to the list so everyone can
see.
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Check out www.proev.com. They have converted a 1995 Impreza (the electric imp) to electric and use it for autocross. I saw it at the Battery Beach Burnout this last January and it is quite impressive. It's a bit much for street use, with 2 AC motors, 2 controllers, etc., but will give you some ideas. It looks like you live in Canada, so if you plan to drive it in snow, you might want to keep the AWD. Beef up the suspension, put in a DC motor with a good number of flooded lead acid batteries and you should be able to get your needed range at an affordable cost. I believe a 9 inch or maybe even an 8 inch ADC, Warp, etc. motor would be plenty to move you along. A Zilla 1K controller would give good performance, a Curtis lesser performance but still acceptable to many. If you don't already have a manual transmission, you will want to switch to one. 2800 lbs is not too bad, and you will lose some weight when you pull the engine, gas tank, and other ICE stuff you don't n!
eed. 

Dave


> Date: Tue, 29 Apr 2008 10:16:23 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Subaru Impreza conversion
> 
> Hi Zeke, I have recently become interested in converting my car to an EV...
> I've got an Impreza 2.5RS with a bad motor as a candidate, a bit of a heavy
> car with AWD and all, 2800 lbs curb weight I think. Reading through the
> archives I see some messages indicating you might have been considering or
> doing this yourself, did you get anywhere with that? As this would be my
> first EV conversion it might be more than I can handle... both in the
> complexity and the cost! It seems that an AC motor setup would probably be
> best, but that looks like it is considerably more than the cheaper DC
> options... and then there is the AWD complication, it would certainly take
> alot more power to drive that whole system the way it is, I am not even sure
> if the Large DC motor could push it and still get the 20 -30 mile range that
> I would want. Any comments? I've posted this to the list so everyone can
> see.
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think he forgot say you also will be needing a truck load of money,,

On Tue, Apr 29, 2008 at 7:29 PM, Dave Davidson <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Check out www.proev.com. They have converted a 1995 Impreza (the electric
> > imp) to electric and use it for autocross. I saw it at the Battery Beach
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

ooops, don't mind the time warp there - that message was from 4/2008. I 
had the messages sorted looking for something else so when I went back 
to check mail that message was at the top and I thought it was new. 
Please disregard.

Gary Krysztopik
ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/ 
San Antonio, TX





> gary wrote:
> > How about two small DC motors (one into each differential) with a
> > Zilla doing series/parallel shifting? I think I'm going to move ahead
> > with that configuration for my project. The only bad thing is the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about two small DC motors (one into each differential) with a Zilla 
doing series/parallel shifting? I think I'm going to move ahead with 
that configuration for my project. The only bad thing is the whole pile 
of contactors required for reverse and S/P shift but I just started 
looking at it so I haven't gotten into much detail yet.

Gary Krysztopik
ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/ 
San Antonio, TX





> Hal Lightwood wrote:
> > Hi Zeke, I have recently become interested in converting my car to an EV...
> > I've got an Impreza 2.5RS with a bad motor as a candidate, a bit of a heavy
> > car with AWD and all, 2800 lbs curb weight I think. Reading through the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*On this type setup, can you save much money on relays if you only reverse
the rear axle motor and simply cut off the front axle one? or on a twin
motor drive like a Porsche 911 with a "Zilla, can you just use one to
reverse and cut the other off and just use two motors in series / parallel
for forward??? *
*Highest Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.ElectricVehicleTechnicalInstitute.COM
Phone (863) 289 - 0690 in Central Florida
(EV service mechs need training! That they may REALLY
UNDERSTAND: EV Systems, Operation and Technology.)*



> gary <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > How about two small DC motors (one into each differential) with a Zilla
> > doing series/parallel shifting? I think I'm going to move ahead with
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

proev.com did a 1995(?) Impreza using a motor for each diff. (AC siemans)
Imho it is my dream EV 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100111/ee3eb3c4/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's really a purpose built EV made for racing. They had to cut out 
most of the floor to get everything to fit. If I remember correctly 
its a one seater with a racing seat, and all the rest of the space is 
Kokam cells and inverters. That design is not real practical for a 
daily driver, IMHO.

However, along those same lines check out what Victor (metric mind) is 
working on. About the same components, but a much more practical 
daily driver.

http://www.metricmind.com/audi/main.htm



> Dave Hymers wrote:
> 
> > proev.com did a 1995(?) Impreza using a motor for each diff. (AC
> > siemans)
> ...


----------

